
I Have Read Prop F, and It Is a Normal and Reasonable Piece of Legislation - bigethan
https://pleblog.wordpress.com/2015/09/29/i-have-read-prop-f-and-it-is-a-perfectly-normal-and-reasonable-piece-of-legislation/
======
lnlyplnt
wow I read the original post and now this. Though I disagree with (this
post's) author on some points, he is correct that the the regulation is mostly
reasonable. If it was up to me, I would remove items 5,6. They strike me as an
unreasonable burden on both homeowner and airbnb respectively.

I see no reason why an in law unit should be regulated differently within the
75 day period of allowed hosting.

